# Question about bees, though NOT honeybees...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm wanting to set up some type of alternate houseing for "carpenter bees". I like having them around because they are hard pollinators and do so even when honey bees won't. However, I don't like them living in the walls and/or rafters of my barn. Thus, I'm thinking of creating some type of wood wall just for them.

Has anyone ever done this; and if so, what type of wood would you use and how would you set it up?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have seen blocks of wood with holes drilled in them, but I have no idea of the size of drill bit needed


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have you tried to do a web search? I found sites with make your own houses and some you can buy.

http://hanburyhouse.com/making-carpenter-bee-houses/

http://www.houzz.com/photos/product...HFS4rZB6cu6mPtejdT2tC86ddBPa84lOHcaAtYf8P8HAQ


 Al


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Al. Yes those are the ones I have, i.e. the "Valley Carpenter Bees (Xylocopa varipuncta), which are quite large compared to other bees. I've seen them over an inch long and remind me more of hornets in size than bees. The holes they drill are about 1/2" diameter and obviously makes a turn inside the wood.

I've found several sites that show how to create the houses; yet I've not heard any success stories about them. I was hoping to find someone who has actually had success with housing these bees.

The only thing I can think of is to use some wood these bees here obviously like and, after creating the holes, place them where these bees are seeking housing on their own. Hopefully by filling in the holes they, themselves, dug and having the ones I've created available nearby, maybe they would see an advantage in just moving in. Later I could try moving the housing to more convenient locations for myself...or leave it where it is. (I have noticed these bees like their wood sheltered from storms.)


----------

